# BMW motorcycles have a new home in Ferndale, WA



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2012)

BMW Motorrad USA has expanded its presence in the Pacific Northwest with the addition of BMW Motorcycles of Ferndale. The new BMW motorcycle dealership, located at 5100 Pacific Highway 101 in Ferndale, WA, (home of Pacific Northwest Motorcycles) offers a complete line of new and pre-owned BMW motorcycles, parts, accessories, apparel and service capabilities in a newly renovated retail facility.

"We've had an amazing response to the announcement of BMW's arrival here," commented dealer principal Stephen McBree, who has been in the motorcycle retail business for more than 20 years. "BMW has a great range of models that appeal to a growing segment of the motorcycling community. We encourage people to come down, try out our demo bikes and experience the BMW brand for themselves."

The Ferndale dealership is the culmination of a several-year effort to establish a larger BMW presence in the Pacific Northwest, according to Lou Provato, Dealer Development Manager, BMW Motorrad USA. "Stephen and his team are passionate about motorcycling and bring a tremendous amount of riding experience and knowledge to motorcycle enthusiasts in their region. We are proud to have them represent the BMW Motorrad brand."

For more information about BMW Motorcycles of Ferndale, including an upcoming grand opening celebration and other special events, visit http://bmw.pacificnwmotorcycles.com/home_bmw.asp or phone (866) 411-8725. Showroom hours are Monday through Saturday, 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. and Sundays by appointment.


----------



## Pierce (Jul 10, 2005)

I stopped by there last week. They're still getting set up. They also sell Guzzi and Aprilla bikes as well. They are not big, but at least I won't have to ride all the way down to Seattle to get parts or work done on my 1150RT!!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dave Neal (Jun 16, 2013)

can anyone out there help me with a problem I have with my 1964 R69S.? Regards and thanks. Dave Neal


----------

